# Slow Cooker Pintos from scratch



## griz400 (Jul 12, 2017)

Gonna take a Lb. of dried pintos, A smoked turkey leg and thigh that I froze about a month ago from a bird I smoked,then some smoked turkey sausage a buddy of mine made up,a can of fire roasted tomatoes, a couple red peppers and vidalia onion sauteed up, with some chicken stock, garlic... and just found a couple smoked ribs will add to the mixture ... What a good way to mix it all up ... being an old guy ... nothing better than a batch of beans ..will crock pot these tomorrow . well... gonna soak these beans overnight ...

   9 Days vacation ... Who knows what we all will make ... lol...


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 12, 2017)

Oh yeah crock pot pintos with smoked meat! I just finished a batch today.


----------



## tropics (Jul 12, 2017)

Did some home made baked beans a few weeks back W/Pork Hock in it yummy 

we love beans

Richie


----------



## griz400 (Jul 12, 2017)

let's see a pic of them 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






beans ...


----------



## griz400 (Jul 12, 2017)

BlueWhisper said:


> Oh yeah crock pot pintos with smoked meat! I just finished a batch today.


Yeah, looking to clean up some leftovers ... we are adding a couple of the country ribs to the mix,a and if you grew up when I did,some good cooked meat, always ended up in a pot of beans....lol ...these beans I am sure,will be  a good good mix ....


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 12, 2017)

I grew up in an East European family and I cannot explain why I am the only one who fell in love with beans and peppers.


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 12, 2017)

Whatever you make on that vacation, you'll have a kick**s side to go with it, and if you don't feel like cooking you have a ready made meal!


----------



## griz400 (Jul 12, 2017)

Well, I bought last week a half bushel of red peppers, and will use them in the beans tomorrow , wife is actually making stuffed peppers for dinner, I was wanting to make a batch of beans for a while .. now on vacation ... have been makin some stuff ... breakfast fattie later this week.. lol


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 12, 2017)

I have pre cooked my beans before adding them in the slow cooker a few times.. like 2 hours at a simmer.. I never get the beans soft enough by leaving them in the slow cooker the entire time.. but I use navy beans mostly. Also I don't add salt till the last few minutes.. I like to buy the smoked turkey legs or smoked shanks.. the shanks have more meat than the hocks.


----------



## griz400 (Jul 13, 2017)

Well, sauteed up some peppers, onions, added some rib meat i smoked this week, added turkey leg/thigh i smoked before and froze .. browned up some turkey sausage, just plugged it in at 10:30 .. probably will be like an 8 hr. deal ..













IMG_0404.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jul 13, 2017


















IMG_0405.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jul 13, 2017


















IMG_0406.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jul 13, 2017






Beans in a crock pot ... just don't look good till you look after about 4 or 5 hrs ... had to separate thigh from leg .. was kinda big


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 13, 2017)

Right.. you use any bay leaf or anything?  Looks like how I do it.. minus the peppers. I add onion and carrots.. garlic and celery.


----------



## griz400 (Jul 13, 2017)

I add an Italian seasoning mix.. spg as well, and taste em after a while, i did saute onions and peppers with this


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 13, 2017)

Love my crock pot.. saves from heating the house in the summer.  Sounds good.. enjoy [emoji]128587[/emoji]


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 13, 2017)

The beans look fantastic!

Al


----------



## griz400 (Jul 13, 2017)

5 hrs in .. Had a small "test bowl". gonna let em go another hr. some beans not quite done... but all ingredients released and flavor is good..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 13, 2017)

Do you ever take and mash up some to thicken it if it's soup? I make bean and ham soup and will take a couple ladles full out and put it in the food processor. Then return the thickened stuff back into the soup pot and stir it..


----------



## griz400 (Jul 13, 2017)

No, never did that, but, I have added corn starch / and beans broth mixture, To do this, just pour off at least 2 or 3 cups of the cooking liquids into a separate saucepan, and then make a slurry with cold water and a tablespoon or two of cornstarch. Stir the starch into the *bean*  juices and cook them on the stovetop until the sauce *thickens*. Then stir it back into your *beans .............................*

*  *but these cooked up nice, not thick at all ... just a good bowl of beans .. the turkey leg fell apart ...













IMG_0407.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jul 13, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 13, 2017)

Looks like some good color in the broth. Nice!  Yeah.. we don't make beans as in beans and cornbread southern style here. It's more bean and ham style soup or baked beans..


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 13, 2017)

Lmao [emoji]128079[/emoji] beans & cornbread video song.. funny whisper.. [emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## jokensmoken (Jul 13, 2017)

Those beans look great.
I just finished eating a pot using leftovers from the 4th. PP, the bones, a couple left over ribs and some of the drippings from the smoke...crock pot all day...
Mmmm Mmmm good.
Thanks for the pics.

Walt.


----------



## griz400 (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks all, a great way to get rid of some leftover BBQ, I had kept the turkey legs/thighs from a spatchcocked bird I smoked last month ... lol ... still have another leg/thigh .....


----------

